# [SOLVED] BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request



## abyssalumbra (Jan 29, 2014)

· OS - Win 8.1
· x64
· Original OS: Win 8.1
· OEM OS
· Age of system (hardware) November 2013
· Age of OS installation - November 2013

· CPU: i7 4800 Q 2.6 GHz
· Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780m
· MotherBoard
· Power Supply - brand & wattage

· System Manufacturer iBUYPOWER
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) I-801

Cannot get perfmon /report to run. Error: operator or administrator has refused this request. My account is admin.


----------



## abyssalumbra (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

Unsure of what mother board is used in this laptop.

Coimputer will randomly crash while doing various assorted tasks. eg browsing internet, playing games, multitasking in general. 

Multiple Complete IRP Request is the most common BSOD, I don't remember the others.

Thank you.
V/R
abyssalumbra


----------



## abyssalumbra (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

Bump?

Update: Problem persists, several minidumps attached.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

Hi,

You are having the same issue as

1. Blue Screen - MULTIPLE-IRP-COMPLETE-REQUESTS on Windows 8.1 - Microsoft Community

and

2. Update Drivers to stop "Blue Screen Of Death" - Microsoft Community

and

3. Windows 8.1 Error : MULTIPLE IRP COMPLETE REQUESTS. - Microsoft Community

Please follow my advice I have given there, which is to go ahead and remove LogMeIn for troubleshooting purposes as there appears to be a bug with it. If you heavily rely on the use of remote access software, you can in the mean time use an alternative such as TeamViewer (which I prefer more, anyway).

See my blog post for any more information - BSOD Kernel Dump Analysis: LogMeIn bug (possibly)

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## abyssalumbra (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

Thank you. Will inform of any changes following.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

My pleasure, I look forward to your update.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## abyssalumbra (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

Well so far several hours without incident. I believe you may have fixed my entire problem. Thanks again very much, have a nice weekend.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD Win 8.1 Multiple Complete IRP Request*

Good to hear, and you as well. I've marked your thread as solved.

-- I have submitted a ticket regarding the bug to LogMeIn. Hopefully I'll hear from them soon.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

